# Are all xrays - I do not bill for xrays



## puggles (Apr 27, 2011)

I do not bill for xrays at all, so this is new to me.  But we billed a 73610 and 73610 w/mod 50 since it was a bilateral procedure.  I think that this is not correct.  Can someone give me some insite on the correct way that this should have been coded?  Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## btadlock1 (Apr 27, 2011)

puggles said:


> I do not bill for xrays at all, so this is new to me.  But we billed a 73610 and 73610 w/mod 50 since it was a bilateral procedure.  I think that this is not correct.  Can someone give me some insite on the correct way that this should have been coded?  Thanks for the help!!!



You don't bill the code twice and add the 50 modifier. The 50 modifier implies that it was done once on each side - you should double your charge amount when you add that modifier. It's the same as billing 73610/LT, 73610/RT.

And to answer your question, no - x-rays will indicate if they're bi-lateral in the code description. If it doesn't say that they are, then they're not. Hope that helps!


----------

